# Trying for 5 years without luck and now going full steam ahead!



## bluebones (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone !

I am glad to have found this forum and people who are in a similar position to me. Here's my story:

We tried for 2 years for our first one and she was only conceived immediately after I had a lap and dye test done to find out the cause for my unexplained infertility. I was sent home from hospital after the lap and dye with a paper that said 'Subfertility' - right tube filled and spilled slowly and left tube no spillage. My GP wasn't great and sent me into depression telling me I had only about 25% chance of ever having a baby. So imagine my surprise that a month after the lap & dye I fell preg. 

Since my first child, I have been trying for what now seems like eternity (5 years!). I just turned 34 and have been on clomid for last 6 months (Without luck) and have had enough of just waiting around. We are trying to now choose a private clinic in london to go to for ivf. I have, after reading through the forum, identified the followingclinic that interest me :

ARGC - ( top clinic with a 68.4% sucess rate but people say its  very expensive, however on their website the cost is lesser compared to other clinics ??)
The Lister -  (sucess rate 49.5% -- )
CRGH (UCH) - 50.4% sucess rate 

I have seen a lot of threads on peoples experiences but they all seem to be old than 2 years.. I hope someone with recent experiences can come forward. It would also be good to know what to expect cost wise with these clinics.. are they all the same more or less Any good consultants that you had good experiences with? .. i'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluebones,

So sorry that you are having trouble concieving but you are not alone. I'm currently on the 2ww of my third IUI at The Lister ttc#2 and should this cycle fail, we will be possibly be looking at IVF [if our funds can stretch that far].

On the clinic websites, the IVF procedure cost quoted is for the actual cycle monitoring scans, egg collection and egg transfer. However, they do not include the cost of the drugs, the freezing of any resulting embryos etc. I've read that the full cost of IVF at ARGC can be up to £12k and The Lister up to £7.5k. I'm not sure about CRGH.

I do know that service-wise, The Lister have been very good. I can email my consultant whenever and he will reply to me within a day and all the staff there are very friendly and helpful [and positive and hopeful ... which helps].

Good luck and best wishes.


----------

